# Pizza Fattie Tonight



## krooz (Jul 27, 2015)

Rolled up one for dinner tonight. Regular pork sausage with a light shmear of pizza sauce layered up with mozz, green pepper and pepperoni. Nothing fancy but should be good.

Going to use cherry chips and plan to sauce up the outside with pizza sauce for the last 30 minutes - sort of like doing ribs. Planning 235° for about 2 hours or whatever it takes to hit 165° IT. Going to double check the MES probe against my spare probe just to build comfort relying on the MES.

Also - have a new Droid Turbo so I can play with the BT! - it paired up easily but I can only get the signal about 25' into the house. I was hoping for it to reach the kitchen but I can live with the back office since it's on the way out to the smoker anyway......













Fattie.jpg



__ krooz
__ Jul 27, 2015


----------



## jcollins (Jul 27, 2015)

WHAT?! no pics before you rolled it up??? ill be watching it sounds awesome...

On a side not i have a droid turbo as well.... i really enjoy it even better since they just released android 5.1 for it


----------



## krooz (Jul 27, 2015)

jcollins said:


> WHAT?! no pics before you rolled it up??? ill be watching it sounds awesome...
> 
> On a side not i have a droid turbo as well.... i really enjoy it even better since they just released android 5.1 for it


Yeah, I got lazy - it wasn't anything extraordinary! I had an old DroidX that was 5 years old so the Turbo is really wowing me so far - it updated to the new release shortly after I got it home.


----------



## jcollins (Jul 27, 2015)

I really like Motorola's Droid line of phones... bad thing is my phone has more powerful hardware than my laptop does


----------



## krooz (Jul 28, 2015)

Well, it came out great. It took a little over 2 hours to reach temp but that's because I forgot got to take it out of my beer fridge to get it closer to room temp before I put it in the smoker. Anyway, sauced it about 20 minutes before completion and served with sauce on the side. Delish!

A couple of pics.....

Resting..... (it's exhausted!)













Resting.jpg



__ krooz
__ Jul 28, 2015






Sliced......













Sliced.jpg



__ krooz
__ Jul 28, 2015


----------



## bigtrain74 (Jul 28, 2015)

Looks amazing! Nice job.


----------



## jcollins (Jul 28, 2015)

looks awesome. how did the mop of pizza sauce on the outside go?


----------



## krooz (Jul 28, 2015)

The mop worked fine. I wasn't real sure how it would work out but it set up nice and added a lot of flavor - sort of like glazing a meatloaf etc...


----------



## jcollins (Jul 28, 2015)

Awesome glad it worked out for you i have never done a fatty... I wonder how just hamburger would do instead of sausage... Im not a huge fan of it


----------



## krooz (Jul 28, 2015)

jcollins said:


> Awesome glad it worked out for you i have never done a fatty... I wonder how just hamburger would do instead of sausage... Im not a huge fan of it


Not the most healthy things but mighty tasty. I bet a bacon cheese burger type fatty might be good if it can be done without being too dry. I imagine a search on this site would turn up something....


----------



## jcollins (Jul 28, 2015)

That sounds good too im just gonna go for it.. and see how it turns out....


----------



## krooz (Jul 28, 2015)

Keep us posted!


----------



## jcollins (Jul 28, 2015)

will do... i have a "get together" this weekend.... so im gonna wait to do the experimenting. Dont wanna serve my guests crappy food lol.


----------



## crazymoon (Jul 28, 2015)

K, Nice looking fattie !


----------



## b-one (Jul 28, 2015)

Tasty looking fatty!


----------

